# Omnimd Has Donated $7.6 Million EHR Software To Quinnipiac University Medical Center



## omnimd

OmniMD - Tarrytown based EHR software company has donated $7.6 million EHR software to Quinnipiac medical center.
OmniMD hopes that this will be too helpful to medical students to gain real industrial expertise.


----------

